# Passing Away Of A Friend.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I just wanted to pay tribute to a good friend of mine. Amanda had her 36th birthday 2 days ago, and died yesterday. She was a wonderful, funny, beautiful woman, and leaves behind 2 young children and her husband.

We joined the service together, and she worked in Grampian. I can't believe she's gone, I was due to see her in a couple of weeks.

I know none of you knew her here, but if nothing else, it serves to remind us how quickly it can all be taken away. I'll miss your laughter Amanda x


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear this, and sorry for your loss of a friend.

Bless her and rest in peace.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

There's nothing that compares to the pain of losing a good friend or loved one unexpectedly. It's happened to me and it's unbearable, and my brother is going through it at the moment after his best mate was killed in a hit and run near to Perth, Scotland last Saturday. It's his funeral today.

All I can say is try to remember the full life that she lived and the part you played in that full life, the good times and the not so good. Take your time to grieve and remember her.

If you need anything, mate, let me know...

J


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of your friend mate, especially at such a young age.

My mum passed away a few months ago, and nothing prepares you for that either.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Condolences Cammy. I's never easy.....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

RIP Amanda, 36,  Sorry to read this Cammy.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry for your loss Cammy. Yet another reminder to treasure those around us whilst we can.

If it's not an insensitive question why did she pass away at such a tender age?

Gary


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll add my condolences too Cam, I lost a good friend who was only 38 and it came as a great shock. I've seen death having been in the mob, but I rarely knew anything of the personality of those who passed.

Amanda sounds like a good bod, much as Nick was, it's a bloody shame when you lose a good one.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

its never easy and their memory never goes away.i have lost sisters grandparents uncles and others but youre best friend hurts the most.i lost my best mate a while back now really suddenly but still think he will show up one day and say it was all a wind up. enjoy the good times you had and live youre life because it can stop at anytime.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks for all your words guys. Amanda played basketball for Scotland, was a fitness fanatic, never smoked and rarely drank. She was diagnosed with aggressive cancer 3 months ago.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

scottishcammy said:


> Thanks for all your words guys. Amanda played basketball for Scotland, was a fitness fanatic, never smoked and rarely drank. She was diagnosed with aggressive cancer 3 months ago.


Thoughts are with you and my condolensces to you and yours


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m very sorry for your loss Cammy, a few years ago a friend of mine called Linda, who I`d known since she was 20, died at the age of 37. Unfortunately she`d had a very difficult childhood with her father committing suicide before she was 10. This had led to her being somewhat self destructive for most of her life, drinking & smoking heavily, taking drugs & generally not looking after herself. By the late 1990s she`d cleaned up her act & settled down becoming a very caring qualified Psychiatric Nurse but her past had taken it`s toll on her physically, in the end she died of Pneumonia.

She is still greatly missed by those who knew her.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry to read this Cammy - what to say?

Amanda will never need to fear the dark again - thankyou for allowing us the privilege of sharing your loss, although we may never have known her, we "know" you, and your word is enough, certainly for me and I suspect all of the other older stagers on the list!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your, and her family and friends loss, Cammy.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

scottishcammy said:


> Thanks for all your words guys. Amanda played basketball for Scotland, was a fitness fanatic, never smoked and rarely drank. She was diagnosed with aggressive cancer 3 months ago.


Lost my younger sister 7 years ago (pulmonary embolism) she was 36 far too young ...no matter how active and full someones life has been

RIP Amanda condolences to her family


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.

Always sad to hear of someone passing 'before their time', especially if their lives are rich and full.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your, and her families, sad loss.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Cammy. I lost two of my best friends in the space of 18 months, one aged 44 and the other 46. Neither was really that unhealthy before it happened :down: Our table at the local is starting to look a little empty.

I can only join everyone hear in offering my condolences to you and Amanda's family.

K


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Cammy I am sorry to read this, my condolences


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Thank you for all your kind words guys, much appreciated.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Lost my sis in law when she was 36 (secondary breast cancer) thinking of you mate


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Condolences Cam, it is heart wrenching when someone close dies young, I have lost terminal patients and more recently a work colleague from the RAF, when I read of his untimely death I shed a tear as he was such a huge loss to the trade and to his friends.

A time to think of life and those close around you.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks everyone. Here's a couple of nice pieces about Amanda:

1

2


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Crumbs Cam, 36 is way too young, especially with a young family 

Please accept my condolences mate...

John..


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

She was absolutely beautiful Cam. And what an amazing thing to do - spend your last few days putting together memories and presents for your children.

Made me feel a bit teary reading these articles, I can tell you.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Guys, thanks again for your kind words. I'll post one last thing, which is a really nice piece about Amanda in the Daily Mail. God, I remember standing in line with her waiting to get our pictures taken at the college in the official picture. It's surreal to think that would end up in the papers about her death.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

If any of you feel like donating to Cancer Research, you can do so via Amanda's Just Giving page (no pressure at all guys, just thought I'd put the link in case any of you did).

http://www.justgiving.com/Amanda-Lawson


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Unfinished Symphony - appropriate in so many ways. And a humanist ceremony that raised Â£8k? Her husband must currently be the saddest and proudest man on the planet.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've just read this Cammy & I'm very sorry for your loss - condolences to you & to her family - you all must be very proud of her.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey Cammy, sorry to hear of your loss 

Mark


----------

